# Funny honey



## AkTom (Nov 2, 2016)

A friends mom and dad have bees. A few years ago, while dad was spinning the honey, he got crazy with a garden hose... Some water got in the honey. They bottled it up. It fermented a little. It is runny for honey. I have a 3.9# in a gallon jug with bread yeast. OG is 1.130. 
I have about 1 gallon of this runny, funny honey left. Any suggestions or recipes?
By the way funny as amusing... ;-)


----------



## WildBillCiarbino (Nov 3, 2016)

If you already have bread yeast going, you could do a batch of JAOM...It's more or less a cookie-cutter recipe and easy to do. Makes decent mead. Not gonna be a show-stopper, but decent enough.


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 3, 2016)

JAOM is Joe's Ancient Orange Mead. The recipe can be found here.


----------



## Jericurl (Nov 3, 2016)

Do you have any berries, or access to any berries, fresh, frozen, or dried?

You can whip up your own recipe fairly easily using @ 5lbs fresh fruit per pound for a fruit heavy taste.
Or if you can get your hands on some dried elderberries, they are fantastic in mead as well.

I personally don't care for JAOM, but yes, it is an easy recipe. For the fuss though, I might as well make something I will like.


----------

